# CPC Model Paper



## Venkatesh Ethiraj (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

Anyone have model question paper of CPC exam ? 

If so..

Here I'm kindly requesting you to forward me (venkatesh.ethiraj@gmail.com).

Thank You,
Venki


----------

